# wood sling



## Graybeard (Jun 12, 2015)

Even though I'm only doing 15 inch pieces of wood it's still hard for me to lift them up and get them were I want them on the lathe, and bring the tail stock up.

I have a pulley system that I used for dressing deer that I've used to lift and hold the top of my dust collector. It would be easy to mount that above my lathe and use it to lift a log into place while I moved it where I wanted it.

I can't figure out what kind of a sling I could use to hole different shapes of blanks. Any ideas or other suggestions?

Graybeard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 12, 2015)

I've heard of folks using these...Hoyer Lifts. I may pick one up myself sometime if I decide to start doing some really big stuff. Can pick em up pretty cheap on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

A block and fall mounted on a small rail above. And a nylon sling.

http://ctsling.com/Pages/Nylon Slings.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

Ah...if you mount your pulley the nylon sling would be great. Just lay em on the floor spread apart, then roll the blank over it. Then wrap it and lift. You could also lean a piece of plywood in front of the bench and lathe to slide up the blank to keep it from knocking into your lathe....


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 12, 2015)

Seems you could rig a couple of cargo straps pretty easily to do the job....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 12, 2015)

A good chunk of rope tied like you would to make a net should work also.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 12, 2015)

I use something like this for Engines and they aren't all that expensive, I like you can crank them back and forth to balance the piece, Just replace the chains with cargo straps or even use chain since it's not going to mark up the outside all that bad......

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/s...Xk6FelOw4V80VOawk23L-f3xiWx6cZfoyoaAnKg8P8HAQ


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 12, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> a nylon sling.
> 
> http://ctsling.com/Pages/Nylon Slings.html


We use the straps shown on the top right at work. I would use a choker style hold on a blank of wood. They are inexpensive and very effective.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 12, 2015)

Same here. You can use one wrapped/looped over itself as a choker style too.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 24, 2015)

I've got an overhead track system in my shop. Still moving my tools in and setting up right now so I haven't tried it out on anything heavy yet but it looks to be pretty good but obviously limited to lifting heavy things out of the truck and shoving them down the line.


----------



## justallan (Jun 25, 2015)

Just an off the wall idea, but how about tire chains from a small car. You can hook them every which way, use them like a choker, add "S" hooks from broken tarp straps, ETC.
You can probably get them at any second hand store for a couple bucks.
Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## RayBell (Jun 28, 2015)

if they are too heavy for me i just call out my wife to lift them. In her previous life she was a stevedor on the Seattle docks, and could beat any man here at arm wrestling. OK, just kidding of course. She is actually 5' 1", and weighs 110 lbs. Please dont tell her I said this. She may be small, but she can hold her own:>)


----------

